# Gaslands from Osprey pub..



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I've been looking into a few of Osprey publishing's games.... (I play Frostgrave) and have been interested in this one called Gaslands for quite some time. Luckily there are quite a few good 'army' builders out there; 

I've been playing with https://gaslandsgarage.co.uk/#o=idr...vs!null,u:nitro,p:chromewhisperer-fullyloaded to check out some of the 'unit' comosition.

Looks well done, waiting to get rulebook at the moment. So I decided to just dive in to some hobby.

Here are some before shots.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Wip.... I was going to wait until I had removed the paint.... but wth.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Hood fitted and glued....









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Coming back, I built a hood and the front bumper. 

Base coat was brown, then between spackling and dry brushing, added shades of red, orange and different brown shades. 

Once this was dried, i used a brush and added some hairspray, sprinkling sea salt on this, I let cure over night.

I mixed water with a couple drops of dish soap, added a splasof of iso (alcohol) with the brush, I started (dry) rubbing off all the salt, then switiching between damp brush and dry cloth I rubbed off the paint, leaving the 'rust' coat behind.








Final touches added;
Blood, weathering and touched up the rust.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Lift kit, suspension mod. Wip.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Found old hot wheels delorean.

I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

VW Beetle; wip.

The pawn... lol. Heres my current project, goal : turn it into a Mad Max Buzzard styled buggy.

First drill out rivits,
Next cut front end off,
Clean and file edges and build a firewall,
Next, remove the wheels. Easier said then done. This car has them pinned in tight, I will need to remove the catch to free the wheels.

Or, just scratch build a new base.....









I will definatly need to pick up a jewelers saw.


I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Building new struts to mount some bigger tires.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Axel prep.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

The queat for completion drives ever forward.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Added lower supports, some 'hosing' will continue to add grubbins and little details, though I will need to slow down a bit as much will require painting before final assembly.









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Went back to a previous build to give it a bit of a lift with a wheel swap...









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

The doom bug, finshed frame and body. Now ready for paint and gubbins!









I am that which lurks.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Oh she's coming along nicely!







#bumblebee #gaslands 

I am that which lurks.


----------

